# digital tv, will my uk freeview box work in cyprus



## johnandyvonnefrompaphos (Aug 17, 2011)

i have benn told that cyprus has now gone digital is this correct ? this may explain why my tv via a normal ariel in our apartment in Paphos does not work ? if i bring out a freeview digi box will this work using my normal ariel or do i need to buy a dish ?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

It works via your antenna so you don't need to get a satellite. I don't see any reason why a freeview box won't work.


----------



## johnandyvonnefrompaphos (Aug 17, 2011)

zin said:


> It works via your antenna so you don't need to get a satellite. I don't see any reason why a freeview box won't work.


Many thanks for the reply, i will give it a try. John


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

I might be wrong but thought Freeview boxed would only work in the UK, you may need a 'freesat' box and satellite dish, as I say I maybe wrong.

Steve


----------



## johnandyvonnefrompaphos (Aug 17, 2011)

steveg63 said:


> I might be wrong but thought Freeview boxed would only work in the UK, you may need a 'freesat' box and satellite dish, as I say I maybe wrong.
> 
> Steve


well i will bring it out with me in october and try it, if it does not work i can take it back to the uk, thanks for your reply. John


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

the boxes only cost around 50 euro worst case.


----------

